# hamradio ax25 new soft for freebsd



## lu9dce (May 1, 2022)

With all these programs the absence of ax25 in freebsd is covered
all the complete package - bbs / modem / terminal
for now are the binaries alone
but in the course of a few days the source code will be delivered

------------------------------------

TERMINAL

remote terminal for bpq bbs
with agw support (direwolf compatible)



			https://www.cantab.net/users/john.wiseman/Downloads/Beta/QtTermTCP_FreeBSD64
		




			https://www.cantab.net/users/john.wiseman/Downloads/Beta/QtTermTCP_FreeBSD32
		


----------------------

SOUNDMODEM

General
QtSM is generally compatible with Soundmodem V 1.08, including FX.25 features.

All modem types except BFSK FEC 4x100 are supported.

The Filter parameters are not configurable.

Sound Card Handling Sample Rate is fixed at 12000

When running two channels the original SoundModem uses the left audio for the first and right for the second. Mine allows either channel to be allocated to either side. As a lot of radio interfaces are actually mono this makes little difference but does mean if you can access the two sides separately you could run QtSoundModem on one and another mode on the other. If you have both channels running on the same side you only get one waterfall.

PTT
As well as the normal RTS/DTR on a COM port QTSM supports:

Using PTT pins on sound card interfaces based on the CM108 or CM119 Chips
Using GPIO pin(s) on platforms like the Raspberry Pi.
CAT Commands. You need to specify (in hex) the strings to be sent to the radio for PTT on and off.
HAMLIB (rigctld)

Running without the GUI
QtSM can run without the graphics display. Start with command line parameter nogui.

This works on both Windows and Linux, but on Windows the only way to close the program is to kill it using Task Manager.

It is possible to configure the program by editing the QtSoundModem.ini, but that is far from easy, so it is better if you can run the program in gui mode first, configure, then restart in nogui mode.



			https://www.cantab.net/users/john.wiseman/Downloads/Beta/QtSoundModem_FreeBSD64
		




			https://www.cantab.net/users/john.wiseman/Downloads/Beta/QtSoundModem_FreeBSD32
		


------------------------------

BBS

The most complete bbs in the history of packet includes

administration and configuration web interface

MAN : https://www.cantab.net/users/john.wiseman/Documents/BPQ32.html



			https://www.cantab.net/users/john.wiseman/Downloads/Beta/linbpq_FreeBSD64
		




			https://www.cantab.net/users/john.wiseman/Downloads/Beta/linbpq_FreeBSD32
		


----------------------------------

additional soft for babies at the moment only in 32 bit



			https://www.cantab.net/users/john.wiseman/Downloads/Beta/QtBPQAPRS_FreeBSD32


----------

